

Google now article - celljunk-e

There was recently an article about someone who went from iphone to android because of google now and explained the benefits of google now for travelers.  I wanted to read it later, but sadly fell asleep and now I can't find it.  If anyone can help please do link me to it. 
Thanks!
======
srathi
Is it this one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5006967> ?

~~~
celljunk-e
No, not that one. The one I am seeking was mainly focused around the power of
Google Now

------
sciwiz
<http://tomdale.net/2013/01/my-ios-7-wishlist/>

His iOS 7 wishlist: Google Now.

~~~
celljunk-e
That's it!!!!!! Thanks dude!

